

Functional Geometry - gnosis
http://www.frank-buss.de/lisp/functional.html

======
mahmud
I usually use the 'image' library to experiment with 2D algorithms. It's fast
loading and renders to gif, without having to worry about the mechanics of
interactive screen update, etc.

I know it's bad-form to document other people's code, but I took the liberty
to generate an ediman from the well documented sources and wrote an example:

<http://mahmud.arablug.org/image-docs/>

~~~
zachbeane
Are you familiar with Vecto? I used it to draw
<http://xach.com/moviecharts/2010.html>

~~~
mahmud
IMAGE is a wrapper for Skippy, and I somehow thought it was just a bitmaped
version of Vecto with convenience utils.

Now i see all three are adequate for my uses: experimenting with 2D collision
detection.

------
copper
Racket's 2htdp/image module is arguably more fully-featured implementation of
the same thing (though it should be fairly simple to add colors to Frank's
code)

